# Spider Victim Cocoon



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I've finally re-done my cocooned spider victim. This was one of my first props from 2005(?) and I've been wanting to update it for some time. I followed the excellent examples found online including Grim Visions and others.

It started off as your basic blow-mold skeleton that I painted to make it look aged. I then replaced the skull with a somewhat more realistic foam one and used hot glue to position the limbs in place. I made sure to re-enforce the joints with glue so it wouldn't come apart when hung. The unrealistic blow-mold hands were removed and replaced with the better quality hands from a Bucky. The skull, hands & upper torso was then corpsed using Liquid Nails and techniques from Monster Closet's "Make Your Own Scratch Built Corpse".

I first wrapped the skeleton in clear plastic wrap and packing tape before adding white plastic bags to bulk out the lower body. Black spray paint was quickly streaked to add shadow detail. Then spray adhesive was used to fix stretched spider webbing in place. A few spiders here & there and he was ready for hanging. My daughter has named him "Donald" - not sure why. 

Here's some pics...


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks great! Love the pic with your daughter. My 2 yr old has names for all the monsters we've got out back too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is really cool!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

VERY nice!!!!!! Creepy!! That little girl doesn't look too happy to be stiing next to it!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Very cool!And the girl is soooo cute.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice, simple & effective. I was going to do one of these this year also, but I was going use a body out of stuffed clothes. After seeing your pictures, I definantly think the skeleton route is the way to go. Thnx.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Way, way cool and soooo much better than the one I bought online.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol. He's great. You might have just gotten me enthused enough to do one.

_(My teen daughters hate it when I name props. It gives them the creeps...so they say.)_


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! looks great!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

looks awesome uruk!!! Now I wonder if I have to time to redo my blucky coccoon victim....hmmm. Yours looks gggreat!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the look on his face. My wife just finished one also.


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

That looks awesome! One of the best spider victims that I have seen, if not the best. I have been wanting to make one of these. Maybe this will inspire to do it before halloween. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy! great work!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm gonna have to do one of those. Nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job! It looks way better than the one they are selling in the stores.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That looks AWESOME (and your daughter is a doll!) I have a blucky laying around and was wondering what to do with him. Now I have something else to add to my "TO DO B4 HALLOWEEN" list! Times a wastin'!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eeeewwwwww!:googly:

Well done!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

THANKS everyone!!! This project, unlike so many others  didn't take that long to put together - the main hold up was finding time to do the webbing in the garage with no cars in it as I had to use spray adhesive and that stuff goes everywhere. I really stretched out the webbing to make it nice & thin and then applied it in small amounts stretching it over the skeleton and building up the layers.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I making one of these this year to go with my new mutant spider prop and this helped a lot. Thanks.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! Def. better than the store bought ones around here!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks guys! I was actually going though my photo album last night and spotted a good in-progress pic that shows the plastic bags and cling-wrap I used as underlay before putting the webbing on. I'll upload it tonight.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool prop!


----------



## Cowbell (May 3, 2010)

How did you hang it or attach it to the door post? Looks awesome btw.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Cowbell said:


> How did you hang it or attach it to the door post? Looks awesome btw.


I used a white shoe lace that before adding the webbing I attached to the neck of the Blucky using a plastic zip tie. I then tied a small loop in the end of the shoe lace which hangs from a small hook in the frame of the garage door. When doing the webbing I looped a length of webs over the same hook and pulled it down and over the skull before gluing down with the spray adhesive. This way the prop is suspended from the shoe lace which takes the weight but it looks like it's hanging by the webs. Hope that helps.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. Would love to see the rest of the pictures. I want to try this. What could I put in this to make it jerk a little. Not electric, I'm using to many lines already.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I think this is best SVC I've seen yet! Great Work!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. I made one with the shiatsu, but I think it looks to bulky. This is a good size. 

Scareme maybe a tumbling ball, like the old weasel ball.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> Looks good. I made one with the shiatsu, but I think it looks to bulky. This is a good size.
> 
> Scareme maybe a tumbling ball, like the old weasel ball.


Weasel balls can be purchased at Cracker Barrel.

Is there enough wobble to wiggle a spider victim? I would think that might get a bit annoying unless it was sensor activated. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the modifications to the bluckie. He looks great all webbed up.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's some more in-progress shots. In the 1st pic you can see how I used 2 zip ties to make a loop at the back of his neck that I tied the shoe string to. In the 2nd shot you can clearly see the white shoe string he is suspended from and the initial stages of wrapping him with the plastic cling wrap. Finally the 3rd photos shows how I added white plastic bags to the legs to bulk out the cocoon. I spray painted a few quick black streaks on the plastic to give some shadow areas under the webs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great, good work!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice work - very creepy!


----------

